
Silk — Three Days Later - yurivish
http://weavesilk.com/blog/
======
alex_c
"felicific" - producing or tending to produce happiness

I learned a new word today :)

------
chaosmachine
_"Astonishingly, it has become one of the most-upvoted submissions of all time
to Hacker News."_

3 of the top 5 "most-upvoted submissions of all time" are from the last three
days:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=500>

It looks like there's been some significant growth in the number of voting
users recently. If you check the top 10, nine of them are from the last month.

~~~
yurivish
[Edit: this post was killed off of the front page. I wonder why.]

That's interesting. I knew that the number of users was growing, but that the
top three are from the past 3 days means that it's a lot more significant than
I figured.

Also, until an hour or so ago, Silk _was_ "number one" -- and I know for a
fact that there is at least one other submission that's over 600 points that
is not showing up on that list, because it was showing up earlier.

There may be a bug in the way that the over page gathers stories from the
database.

------
ck2
That list of the most upvotes is missing many, many posts.

There are plenty of high voted posts that are not on there.

example: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1978295>

I was going to say it's only the past 30 days but I see one from 500+ days ago
so I dunno what the algorithm is. Maybe it's based on last comment date.

------
ohashi
I will be honest, I saw the title when it first got posted and skipped it.
Yawn, another project. When I checked the next day and it was still on the
front page, I had to see why. It was definitely worth it. Great job!

